# What measurement of bump is normal for 29 weeks?



## shirlls

I am 29 weeks and my bump is massive. People look shocked when they ask me when I am due and I tell them 14th August. I get asked all the time if I am sure of my dates and that this is going to be one big boy! (gee thanks, as if I amn't nervous enough about giving birth! :haha: ).

Does anyone happen to know what a 29 weeks bump should measure?


----------



## gemleedsmum2b

im 27 weeks 3 days but measuring 36 weeks so cant really help


----------



## shirlls

Oh my goodness, really? that must have been quite a shock for you! xx


----------



## disneyleanne

I'm also nearly 29 weeks and get the same comments, day in day out!:dohh: I know my bump is huge but it was measuring 29 at my 28 week appointment. Anything between 27 and 31 would be considered "normal" at 29 weeks but all women carry differently.
You may have high levels of amniotic fluid like I do which would explain your large bump. But be proud of it, it's gorgeous!:hugs:


----------



## Tjkitty

Has your midwife been plotting your fundal measurements? you should be the same cm as the weeks pregnant you are. I'm due 12th Aug and at my 25 week I measured 23cm, but apparantly 2cm either side is normal.

If you feel down your tummy you will be able to feel your uterus. if you measure from this point to your pubic bone, that is your fundal measurement.


----------



## Indigo77

Fundal height should be 29 cm, but with a 2 cm variance allowance.

Weight (50th percentile) should be 2.54 lbs, but with a 1/2 lb - 1 lb variance allowance. 

Unfortunately, these measurements are not an exact science.


----------



## Nikki noo

When I had my 29 week appointment she measured me but then didn't say anything so I asked what was the measurement was it normal she said slightly on the larger side but nothing to worry about so I read my notes when I got home and it said 29 weeks - fundal height =29, so that is spot on god knows why she said I was on the larger side!


----------



## MumToBe2012

I get the opposite - people are shocked when I say I'm due next month because my bump isn't big :haha:

It doesn't matter what size bump you have. If midwife is concerned she'll tell you but everyone is different. Some people (like me) carry small whereas there's people that get big bumps. It depends on the person.:flower:

As for the size of the baby midwife shouldn't be concerned if you measure between 27-31cm.:)


----------



## scotmum35

at 28weeks i measured 28 which is spot on but on sat i measured the same but baby had turned sideways so thats maybe why,will find out tomorrow if baby has actually grown but i think in cases of bump being bigger there is maybe less to worry about than on the smaller or not growing side.


----------



## beth_terri

They allow up to 3cm either way. Any more than that they would do a growth scan :) 

I measured 26cm at my 28 week appointment. Since them ive only been a cm short.

x


----------

